# My First Funnel!



## Charlie_W (Jun 29, 2018)

Yup, I turned a funnel.....for years at our club and on forums hearing of others turning a “funnel”, I decided to give it a go...so here is my funnel.
This is turned from maple, is one piece and has a mineral oil finish.
2 5/8” diameter 4 5/8” tall


----------



## mark james (Jun 29, 2018)

That is way, way cool!  Beautiful.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 29, 2018)

Charlie:
 For most turners there funnel. Was a bowl that they turn to thin on the bottom.
 However  I like you the best, great job.
Cheers
Charie


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 29, 2018)

Show-off.  I read the title and thought that you had actually made a mistake, but no not Charlie.  Great job looks really nice.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice, clever and unique. Great job.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MDWine (Jun 29, 2018)

That's a lousy bowl Charlie...   TOO FUNNY!

Of course, remembering what we call a 'funnel', I was thinking that you never blew out a bowl?   ...  I LOVE THIS...

You crack me up!
Well done you!!!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 29, 2018)

I had hopes of opening up your thread and seeing you eat your first funnel cake.  I'm sure that idea had nothing to do with me sitting at work, starving for lunch.  
Pretty cool idea.  Not sure I could pull that one off.  How much ice cream do you think that might hold. ...


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 29, 2018)

JohnU said:


> I had hopes of opening up your thread and seeing you eat your first funnel cake.  I'm sure that idea had nothing to do with me sitting at work, starving for lunch.
> Pretty cool idea.  Not sure I could pull that one off.  How much ice cream do you think that might hold. ...



Thanks John!.....Ice cream...not nearly enough :biggrin:


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jun 29, 2018)

Very cool! And far better than mine, which was supposed to be a bowl...


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 30, 2018)

That is really awesome.  Is it merely decorative or can you actually use it?


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 30, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> That is really awesome.  Is it merely decorative or can you actually use it?



Steve, Thanks!....this is a functioning  funnel. That is why I used Mineral Oil as a finish.
Originally, it was going to be part of an art piece but Wifey claimed it for the kitchen!


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 30, 2018)

I misread the title and thought it said funeral.
How did you do it? Anything on Youtube for this? Interested n trying one.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 1, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> I misread the title and thought it said funeral.
> How did you do it? Anything on Youtube for this? Interested n trying one.



I only found one Youtube video....also,checked Google videos...only the one in which the guy is doing a funnel from a tree limb/ bark edge. Different from the video, I left mor wood on the outside/ neck area till after the inside was hollowed. Then I worked on the neck and finished the hole. I tapered the hole with sandpaper wrapped around a pen tube insertion tool.
Good luck!


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 31, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> That is really awesome.  Is it merely decorative or can you actually use it?



Yes Steve, this funnel is kitchen ready. I used mineral oil for a finish....and it is also decorative!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Sep 1, 2018)

Looks great ! . Now try an old fashioned school hand bell .


----------



## Curly (Sep 1, 2018)

I did a bell a long time ago. Didn't ring very well.

Like the funnel Charlie.


----------



## MikeL (Sep 1, 2018)

Never heard of a turned funnel and never seen one. Pretty cool and nice job!  Looks like a difficult thing to do.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 17, 2018)

MikeL said:


> Never heard of a turned funnel and never seen one. Pretty cool and nice job!  Looks like a difficult thing to do.



Thanks Mike! ....Difficult? Nope. Just a little planning. The rest is turning and then sanding/finish  
You can see from the pics that it got a little thin but at least the inside didn’t meet the outside!:biggrin:


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 17, 2018)

Way cool. I would have never even thought about trying one of those.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 17, 2018)

That is awesome!


----------

